# Morro Bay Bottle Show - March 22 & 23



## Fruit Jars (Mar 17, 2013)

The San Luis Bottle Club has their bottle show this coming weekend.  It is being held at the Morro Bay Veterans Hall located at 209 Surf Street in Morro Bay.  The show is Fri 1:00 - 6:00 and Sat 9:00 - 3:00.  I will be set up to sell fruit jars.  

 Jerry


----------

